# New To Road Biking



## abs (May 15, 2007)

.....


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

umm.. well welcome to the dark side!  heheh


----------



## abs (May 15, 2007)

Haha...yeah we will see how it goes. Liking it so far. I ride a Trek Pilot 2.1 WSD...seems really nice. 

So I'm just saying hi to everyone out there because I'm new!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

abs said:


> Haha...yeah we will see how it goes. Liking it so far. I ride a Trek Pilot 2.1 WSD...seems really nice.
> 
> So I'm just saying hi to everyone out there because I'm new!


Hi abs and welcome to road riding and RBR and the Women's Forum! Looks like you have a nice bike.


----------



## airforcegurl (Mar 15, 2007)

I have the same bike.. bought it last year.. this year got carbon bars, stem, and a lightweight saddle then got pink bontrager bar tape and a pink bontrager bottle cage .. last years model had pink decals.. dont' know about this years model.. but yah, it's an alright bike



abs said:


> Haha...yeah we will see how it goes. Liking it so far. I ride a Trek Pilot 2.1 WSD...seems really nice.
> 
> So I'm just saying hi to everyone out there because I'm new!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Welcome, this is a great place.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

We need pictures!!!


----------

